# The klokk's Sons of Medusa



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

So... I've done the Plog thing a few times to varied success and here we go again!

I have always had a soft spot for the green guys of the Sons of Medusa ever since I worked for GW in 2003. I painted a marine for the new dex release for a staff competition to see what the store's chapter would be. The customers voted on it throughout one Saturday. I ended up winning but my Bossman said "there's no way we're painting that green!"

So the one tactical guy has been sitting on my shelf overlooking my painting area looking lonely and sad.

Until a few weeks ago! There's a doubles tourney coming up (the 8th) and I have a buddy that plays Iron Hands. We talked about running a combined force of the Sons and their parent chapter. Since I'd been slowly accumulating models off ebay for this army I knew I needed some motivation to get them going. My motivation is almost always tournaments.

So...without further blather, here are my Sons so far!

My counts as Pedro Kantor who will lead the force:










Sternguard Sgt. (which will be the core of my force)










Sternguard



















A group shot of the entire 1K. Sterns, Tacticals, TFC, Razorback, and a Speeder.










Thunderfire Cannon and Tech









So... I have one more day to get these guys al least playable. Hopefully based and finished...can I do it?

in the future I will expand this to more Tacs and more Sterns and 1-2 more TFCs. Probably two Contemptors and some Tartaros termies as well. I'm going for a Mk IV theme so those will fit nicely. 

Ok it's late and I need sleep for a paint-a-thon tomorrow.

Motivate me, people, and tell me what you think!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I like what you have done so far. I am quite impressed with how you added the correct amount of gold and silver on your second model. It gives it an almost Salamander feel to it while remaining original. Your Hero and stern-guard look great as well. I don't think it would work very well with normal space marines. I feel they would be a bit boring without all the detail. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Damn it. Damn it! Stop stealing my ideas, from Chapter choice, to Kantor/Sternguard within that Chapter, to the homemade Thunderfire Cannon--

I'm even in the process of writing a lengthly homebrew fluff-document about them. Just don't tell me you're doing an army from War Clan Mageara or I might scream.

Fluffwise running Sons and Iron Hands would be interesting seeing as the Sons are no normal Successor Chapter. In the background, the Sons of Medusa split from the Iron Hands on the brink of coming to blows with each other over divergent philosophies (whooo, Moirae Schism! Nova Terra Interregnum ftw!) and were later ratified as a chapter by Special Edict from the High Lords. How have those forces managed to reconcile their differences? Three thousand years is a long time to get over a grudge, I'll admit, but I'd still be interested in hearing an explanation.

Or perhaps you just liked their colors and the fact that they were Iron Hands successors when you picked them and you can leave all the asinine intricacies of the fluff to that tiny handful to whom it matters (myself included).


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Green is looking really good man. Really a stunning scheme when all said and done, the details pop well and the paint in the armor is smooth.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

my eyes, oh god my eyes im blind!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

1 Thing I'd recommend is adding some metal to the studs/ the soft armour on "Counts as" Kantors armour, Just so the green is less... Overwhelming! Otherwise Fantastic Work!


----------

